# No names yet but its happening :)



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

Me and my girlfriend went to look at 2 kittens today at a shelter. We filled out a HUGE application and the woman that called us said out of the 10+ she had gotten we seemed like the best family these guys could go to. Not really sure why, guessing it had to do with how thorough I was with the application.

Anyways, the shelter named them chase(light grey) and chanter(darker markings) thats definitely going to change.

Its been about 45 days since the passing of Orion(in my username pic)We wanted to see how it felt to look for a new kitten for a playmate for his sister. I wanted us both to go in looking at these guys not as replacements but a new family member and playmate. Good thing is we didnt think of Orion or associate him with the whole process. In my eyes thats a good thing because to me it indicates we arent trying to replace him or fill his spot, its just something new completely.

Iv made a pretty good argument to get both of them since they are brothers but its a certainty we will be getting chase and 90% that we will get chanter.

heres a pic the shelter took










and heres one we got of chase...we didnt get one of chanster because I didnt want us to want both of them and taking pictures of his brother would just make us fall in love even more with these little dudes... but we did anyways...didnt go as expected.


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

and heres Orions sister, not blood related but both adopted from the same shelter when she was 8-9 weeks and he was 10-11.

*any thoughts on how a 2 year old tortoiseshell will adjust to two 11-12 week old kittens might turn out please voice your thoughts*


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Good for you guys! I love tabbies. The torti is young enough, she'll adjust ... in her own time. Keep them separate and do slow introduction (all that stuff on here you've already read). I hope you get them both. Chanster looks like a kitty who will be everywhere at full speed. Congratulations! Can't wait to hear names...


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I know I don't get a vote, but I hope you get them both!
They are both adorable. I agree that your cat is young enough to adapt to them and even engage them in play, in time.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I hope you don't split the brothers up. I adopted sister kittens and they're inseparable 5 years later. Plus, you'll thank your lucky stars they have each other and won't bug the crap out of their big sister - well, not as much as if you only adopt one.

Here's a great link to introducing them:

Cat-to-Cat Introductions | Little Big Cat


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

Aww, they are really cute. Your tortoise kitty is very pretty too! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

The more the merrier. 3's a good number. It's what I have and I love to watch them interact. It's just a house full of laughs and lots of love. They are too cute for words!


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

Well me and my girlfriend decided to get both of them this afternoon. We will be picking them up on wed or thursday from the shelter after they get neutered.

Good sign is Sam, our female, after visiting 6 cats, she didnt have a single issue with their scent. We went to a shelter 2 weeks ago and saw one male, he was so tiny we thought he was under 6 months old. Come to find out he was 2.5 years old and not fixed. The second we stepped in the door she was hissing and growling at our hands and pants.

Im going to just take a good guess and say the pheromones a 2.5 unfixed male puts off compared to 2 fixed males and four 9-11 week old kittens is COMPLETE different.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

They are adorable, glad you are getting both!


----------



## kittyglitter (Feb 1, 2013)

Here's a name that came to mind for the boys:
Skittles and Snickers!


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

kittyglitter said:


> Here's a name that came to mind for the boys:
> Skittles and Snickers!


problem there is I have a sweet tooth and every time I would say their name I would want to eat one of those tasty treats.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Okay, how about Broccoli and Cauliflower? 

Congrats on getting both of them! They're going to entertain the daylights out of you.


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

October said:


> Okay, how about Broccoli and Cauliflower?
> 
> Congrats on getting both of them! They're going to entertain the daylights out of you.


lol I bet my girlfriend will LOVE these name suggestions haha.

Iv already joked about nameing them after inanimate objects or celebrities

russel crowe and couch....she didnt seem to like those to much. 

im guessing it will take some time after we get them to really give them a solid name.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

how tiger and dragon,,, just give them a while they'll find their names.. (no stop that and get down from there)


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Love them! I have a sweet spot in my heart for tabbies!


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh yeah, grew up with mainly tabbies my whole life. Ill definitely wait to see their personality before I name them


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Ben and Jerry? No, that'll make you hungry, too....

Chip and Dale? (your girlfriend would probably like that more than you) :grin:

Mario and Luigi?


----------



## anie (Dec 4, 2012)

oh my god, they are gorgeous! now i want a kitten too!


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

They are both toooooo cute for words! Glad you are getting them both. I got two kittens at once 3 weeks ago and am beyond glad I did. Katerina is a little devil girl, mischief on four feet! At least I have Ivan to provide some of the entertainment, she would seriously wear me out. Enjoy them!!

Your torti is adorable! I'm sure she will come to enjoy their company and maybe join in the merriment.

Mylita


----------

